# Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*Für Nachtangelverbot: 
Bernd Pieper 
LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsi​*Dass Online-Petitionen eine relativ sinnfreie Sache sind, das gestehe ich zu.

Auch diese hier, wo es um das kommende Nachtangelverbot in den Emsaltarmen geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311994

Eine ganz andere Sache ist es, wenn der Präsident des zuständigen Landesverbandes und gleichzeitig Vizepräsident des Bundesverbandes DAFV, hier öffentlich dem Ersteller der Petition -und damit auch letztlich ALLEN Anglern -  in den Rücken fällt.

Dokumentiert hier in der Osnabrücker Zeitung:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf

Es wäre  angesichts der Bemühungen der Angler um eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Landkreis in Sachen Entwicklung der Ems und ihrer Auen „umso bedauerlicher, wenn eine Privatperson durch ihr Handeln die Angler in Verruf bringen würdet“.

Auf Nachfrage hätte Pieper diese Aussage insoweit konkretisiert,  dass durch die Angler  - wegen vorhandener Absprachen zwischen Fischereiverband und Kreisverwaltung - nun der gefundene Kompromiss in Form eines zeitweisen Nachtangelverbots an drei Altarmen in Herbrum, Borsum und Dersum, bei der Kreisverwaltung in Verruf geraten würden.


*HALLO WACH - GEHTS NOCH?*
Angler die sich gegen Unsinn wehren, bringen Angler in Verruf?

Pieper stimmt so einem Nachtangelverbot mit seinem Verband zu, weil er gut mit den Kreisbehörden zusammen arbeiten würde...

Scheinbar jedenfalls besser als mit den Anglern, denn die wurden ja vorher nicht gefragt!!!!!!!

*Oder ist etwa auch anderen Personenkreisen der Aufenthalt nachts dort verboten worden?*

*NEIN - nur wieder den Anglern, weil hier wieder unfähige Verbanditen den Schwanz einziehen wegen des guten Verhältnisses für die Behörden, statt für Angler und das Angeln zu kämpfen....*

Er nennt ja auch klar die Ziele des anglerfeindlichen Verbandes Weser-Ems:


> „Gemeinsam wurde daran gearbeitet, wie in einer intensiv genutzten Kulturlandschaft die Natur bewahrt und wieder hergestellt werden kann“


*Da steht nichts, dass diese Arbeit für das Angeln oder Angler geschehen soll.*

Für Weser-Ems, und seinen Präsidenten Bernd Pieper, der auch gleichzeitig Vizepräsident im DAFV ist, zählen keine Angler und das Angeln, sondern nur Naturschutz und gutes Ansehen des Verbandes bei Behörden ..

Resultat solcher Appeasementpolitik sind dann immer weitere Verbote für Angler..

Und so jemand ist dann auch noch Vizepräsident im Bundesverband - kein Wunder, wenn von da auch nichts Vernünftiges kommt..


Ich kriege schon wieder Blutdruck!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

Immer wieder Gleiche....

Es wird immer weiter von den Behörden und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie nach Salamitaktik ein "kleines" Verbot nach dem anderen in Kraft gesetzt, bis am Ende gar nix mehr geht.

Und statt dass Verbände, die von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt werden, dagegen kämpfen, ziehen sie den Schwanz ein und sind besorgt  um ihre "guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden"... :
Zu richtigen Anglern haben sie ja wohl eh schon lange keine guten Beziehungen mehr, bestenfalls zu ihren abnickenden Delegierten..

Kein Wunder, dass immer zuerst Anglern etwas verboten wird, da deren Verbände mehr am Wohlwollen der Behörden interessiert sind und sich nicht wehren, als daran, etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun.

Diese, in meinen Augen kranke, Geisteshaltung der Verbanditen, arbeitet der oben verlinkte Artikel in der Osnabrücker Zeitung ja gut heraus
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf

Übrigens Herr Pieper:
All die jetzt dort brütenden Vogelviecher, wegen denen das Nachtangelverbot kommen soll, dass Sie in Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden beschlossen haben, die brüten dort schon lange - *UND DAS OBWOHL DORT ANGLER SEIT JAHRZEHNTEN NACHTS ANGELN DURFTEN!!!*

Man sollte besser Funktionäre wegsperren als Angler aussperren..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Wer auf legalem Wege eine Veränderung anstrebt,bringt also Verruf in den(Sau)Stall ?

Interessante Denkensweise..

Mir scheint,das Piepers Demokratieverständnis etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt..sowas als DAFV Vizepräsi loszulassen, ist schon mehr als peinlich.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer wieder Gleiche....
> 
> Es wird immer weiter von den Behörden und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie nach Salamitaktik ein "kleines" Verbot nach dem anderen in Kraft gesetzt, bis am Ende gar nix mehr geht.
> 
> ...



Und nicht zu selten sind die Angler die Ursache für das brüten des Vogelviehs. Denn diese haben oftmals das Gewässer dafür indirekt hergerichtet.

Manche LV- Vorstände sollten sich mal auf Zurechnungsfähigkeit untersuchen lassen.

Wieso tragen die Vereine solch einen LV- Vorsitzenden? 
Warum werden die nicht gleich Mitglied bei Peta?

Solche Idioten


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Die betroffenen Angler & alle, die eine solche Art von "Interessenvertretung" auch ankotzt, haben übrigens die Möglichkeit dem Verband hier 
http://www.angelmesse-lingen.de/index.html
am 27.+28.2.
persönlich die Meinung zu geigen.

Weser-Ems ist regelmässig in Lingen vertreten.






Ein paralleler & wohl auch effektiverer Weg wäre natürlich, auf den kommenden Vereins-JHVen für einen Austritt aus Weser-Ems zu plädieren und einen entsprechenden Beschluss zu fassen. Dazu natürlich Abwahl aller Verantwortlichen in Weser-Ems.

Bei manchen Vereinen steht auch wohl der Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern dem im Wege, aber wer darauf nicht zwingend angewiesen ist, hat in Niedersachsen sowieso eine *bessere & deutlich günstigere Alternative* zu diesem Saftladen: http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Immer wieder Klasse.:q

Es bleibt die Frage, was sich ein deutscher Anglerfunktionär alles erlauben kann, bevor er aus dem Amt geworfen wird.

Die Antwort ist einfach: Er wird nicht aus dem Amt geworfen, ganz gleich was er macht oder nicht macht. 
Es gibt da weder Scham- noch Senilitätsgrenzen. Mauscheln mit Behörden ? Na und ?
Der deutsche Anglermichel grämt sich und erduldet. Wie immer.

Man könnte ja noch geneigt sein, einen Sinn im Nachtangelverbot zu erkennen, wenn gleichzeitig das Gebiet für alle Erholungssuchende gesperrt würde weil da wirklich schützenswerte Vogelarten brüten. 

Schwäne, Enten und Gänse. |bigeyes


Wer schützt uns eigentlich vor deutschem Behördenwahnsinn und vollkommen inkompetenten Verbandsfunktionären?

Ich habe noch nie eine Petition unterschrieben, diesmal aber ja. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn das jeder macht. Dann hätte der Herr Pieper wenigstens etwas Gutes getan, nämlich kräftig Werbung für diese Petition zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer schützt uns eigentlich vor deutschem Behördenwahnsinn und vollkommen inkompetenten Verbandsfunktionären?


Kann ich Dir genau sagen:
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Moin .

Das hat sich in dem moment erledigt wo es in Deutschland keine 

Anglerschaft mehr gibt.Auch keinen LV;DAFV.

Hoffe er sucht sich dann beschäftigung bei Petra.

Und sie sägten an den Ästen oder wie war das.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## ayron (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja noch geneigt sein, einen Sinn im Nachtangelverbot zu erkennen, wenn gleichzeitig das Gebiet für alle Erholungssuchende gesperrt würde weil da wirklich schützenswerte Vogelarten brüten.
> 
> Schwäne, Enten und Gänse. |bigeyes



Das dachte ich mir auch. Als ob keiner mehr nach 18 Uhr mit seinem Hund rausgeht.
Für die arbeitende Bevölkerung kommt dies auch einem kompletten Angelverbot gleich. Im Dez. liegt der Sonnenuntergang z.B. kurz vor *16*Uhr

Unverständlich ist grade hier am Rhein, wie Angler störender als Badegäste,PartyGriller, Ausfügler oder Jetski angesehen werden, die in den für Anglern gesperrten Bereichen ihre Runden drehen.
Aber wahrscheinlich hat sich auch hier ein Verbandler gefunden der Beifall klatscht. Kompromiss: ~10 von 37 Buhnenköpfen dürfen noch beangelt werden.#d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Petition unterschrieben, diesmal aber ja. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn das jeder macht. Dann hätte der Herr Pieper wenigstens etwas Gutes getan, nämlich kräftig Werbung für diese Petition zu machen.



Ebenso..done


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Und sie sägten an den Ästen oder wie war das.


 
siehe........


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Interessant auch, während hier der DAFV-Vizepräsident und Weser-Ems Präsi Pieper Angler diffamiert, die sich wehren, kam auf Nachfrage eines Boardies die Stellungnahme des Vizes vom LSFV-NDS, Heinz Pyka (auf unserer Facebookseite):
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=227430544263958&set=p.227430544263958&type=3&theater

Klare Aussage:
Der LSFV-NDS kämpft gegen solche Verbote.

Man solle die Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellen (ist da ja eigentlich W-E-Gebiet).
Man könne sicher sein, dass der LSFV-NDS alles tun wird, damit solche Verbote nicht durchgesetzt werden können..

Wer als Verein oder Angler jetzt immer noch weiter bei Weser-Ems bleibt, statt zum LSFV-NDS zu wechseln, der hat es nicht besser verdient.

Da hoffe ich sogar, dass euch euer Pieper (denen die trotzdem in Weser-Ems drin bleiben) noch viele weitere Verbote beschert - Lernen durch Schmerzen...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

[entschärft by admin]
 Absetzen und ihn wegen Veruntreuung von Geldern( Beitragsgeldern) wegen nicht erbachter Leistung Anzeigen und vor den Kadi schleifen.
 Wer so gegen seine eigenen Leute kappiert seinen Job eh nicht mehr.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr alle habt.

Er versucht doch nur gut zu Vögeln zu sein.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Es nu wieder ;-))


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr alle habt.
> 
> Er versucht doch nur gut zu Vögeln zu sein.....


 

Na ja als aktiver Jäger bejagd er bestimmt auch Flugwild was er wohl auch ab und zu anspricht....... 

Ich kenne die Reviergrenzen da oben nicht aber mich würde brennend inter.wie das da mit der Jagd aussieht.......


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Is doch klar ,wenn da nachts keine Angler mehr sind kann er sich in Ruhe auf seine Sitz packen einen heben und dann wenn er aufschreckt losballern. Ohne Angst etwas anderes zu treffen als sein eigenes Ego....
Sollten das auf dem Bild in #5 wirklich die Herren sein die dafür verantwortlich sind,müßte man doch mal einen Fachmediziner für Geistesheilkunde hinzuziehen. Ich glaube das heißt Altersdemenz 
Laut Wikipedia:   
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demenz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Wenn ich jetzt hier schreibe, was ich von den Leuten in den Verbänden halte, werde ich lebenslänglich für das gesamte WWW gesperrt!

 Auf jeden Fall kann der auch bei uns in SH anfangen. Den Anglern in Rücken fallen ist hier eine Grundvoraussetzung...


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Und es geht noch schlimmer.

Unser Vereinsvorstand hat uns vorsorglich das Nachtangeln verboten, weil man den Naturschützern gefallen wollte .
 HÄÄÄ?????

Und im Verein kann man nicht dagegen machen weil es 95% nicht interessiert. (wir gehen ja nicht Nachtangeln)

Und da wundert es doch wohl auch keinen  das die Verbände machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Unser Vereinsvorstand hat uns vorsorglich das Nachtangeln verboten, weil man den Naturschützern gefallen wollte .
> HÄÄÄ?????
> .


|gr:|gr:|gr:
Solche Ixxxxxx gehören 
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert


----------



## Berater (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Nachtangelverbote haben in einem demokratischen Staat nicht zu suchen. Irgendwann gibt es dann auch noch ein Nachtausgehverbot. Verbote, Verbote, Verbote.


----------



## Drxpshxt (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

signed.
...gehts noch...|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Wird eh immer schlimmer anstatt besser mit Verboten....will gar nicht wissen wie es hier in 10 Jahren aussieht. 

Sollte hier mal ein Nachtangelverbot kommen werde ich mich nicht dran halten. Wird doch eh nicht kontrolliert und wenn ist es doch sicher nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die man mit ein paar Euro abgegolten hat. Man kann sich ja auch "unsichtbar" machen oder auf schwer erreichbare Stellen ausweichen. Irgendwo muss man für sich eine Grenze ziehen, wie weit man bereit ist sich beim schönsten Hobby einschränken zu lassen.

Auf andere, insbesondere Verband kann man sich eh niemals verlassen...und besser wirds wohl nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Wie wäre es denn endlich mit einer Petition für ein öffentliches Rede- und Äußerungsverbot für gewisse Angelverbandsfunktionäre?

Diese Menschen sind nur noch peinlich #d


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Aber irgendwie beeindruckend ist es schon, wie Funktionäre
konsequent & kontinuierlich
an den Interessen derjenigen, die sie vertreten sollen,
nicht nur vorbei agieren,
sondern sogar dagegen.

Wie wird man nur so? #c


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...4?centerY=5880481.737?scale=500000?layers=519

Das büscheeen Grün Gelb Lila......


Hat doch in seinem Umkreis fast jeder vor der tür....


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie beeindruckend ist es schon, wie Funktionäre
> konsequent & kontinuierlich
> an den Interessen derjenigen, die sie vertreten sollen,
> nicht nur vorbei agieren,
> ...




      „Willst du den Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, so gib ihm Macht.“     

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Wiederanfänger (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Unterschrieben und Begründet.
Unser Vertreter macht einen ungenügenden Job.

Er sollte kündigen!!!

Gruß an die Angler.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie wird man nur so? #c


 
 Heinrich Mann - Der Untertan


 lesenswert #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Da ich auch (wenige, nicht bei Weser-Ems, aber immerhin!!) gute Verbandler kenne, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass man so anglerfeindlich wird im Amt, sondern dass man so anglerfeindlich sein muss, um gewählt zu werden..

Die organisierten Angelfischer in Weser-Ems sind also selber schuld, wenn sie Vereinsvorsitzende wählen, die dann solche Leute wie Pieper in das Präsidium des Landesverbandes wählen.

Da müssen also noch viel mehr Verbote kommen - Lernen durch Schmerzen - dass die endlich anglerfreundliche Funktionäre bekommen bzw. wählen .......


Ist ähnlich wie im LSFV-SH (Stichwort Untätigkeit bei FFH/NSG-Gebieten und "Kitesurfen"):
Norddeutschland scheint Honigmangelgebiet zu sein (Ausnahme momentan LSFV-NDS).....


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

http://www.ljn.de/ueber_uns/aktuell...]=2267&cHash=57bf7a0e4fb3cf4d2265554650181cdb

Versprochen wird viel......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Der Unterschied
LSFV Weser-Ems und LSFV-NDS​*


gründler schrieb:


> http://www.ljn.de/ueber_uns/aktuell...]=2267&cHash=57bf7a0e4fb3cf4d2265554650181cdb
> 
> Versprochen wird viel......


Da war aber auch der LSFV-NDS dabei - die kümmern sich ja um Angler und das Angeln und passen auf und vor allem:
DIE KÄMPFEN AUCH!!!!

Und das noch für viel weniger Kohle als der LFV Weser-Ems (ab 2017, wenn sie ausm DAFV raus sind), nur noch 4,50€..

Siehe z. B. aktuell:
 Der LSFV Niedersachsen hat fristgerecht eine eindeutige Stellungnahme aufgrund zahlreicher wissenschaftlicher Quellen verfasst. Fazit: Angler stören Teichfledermäuse nicht. :
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Zitat:


> Aktuell soll das Angeln im Rahmen Dutzender neuer Schutzgebietsausweisungen vielerorts mehr oder weniger stark beschränkt werden.
> Das lassen wir uns nicht bieten und beziehen Stellung - wo immer es geht!
> Und zwar in mehreren hundert Stellungnahmen pro Jahr, um Beschränkungen der Angelei abzuwenden.
> Sonst stehen wir bald überall außen vor.
> ...



*Währenddessen feiert Pieper von Weser-Ems, dass er sich mit Behörden gut versteht und macht mit denen ein Nachtangelverbot aus und verunglimpft Angler, die sich dagegen wehren!!*

Und ihr wundert euch, wenn ich Blutdruck habe, weil es so wenig gute LV gibt und so viele anglerfeindliche wie Weser-Ems, dessen Präsi das als Vizepräsi im DAFV auch noch in den Bundesverband trägt.............

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sledge (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Hmm, die nächste Petition sollte vielleicht mal direkt gegen Pieper, Frau Doktor usw gerichtet sein.
Wäre ja schon mal etwas Gegenwind, denn wahrgenommen wird so etwas von den Betroffenen ja ...!
Bleibt nur , die rechtliche Seite abzuklären, nicht daß man sich in die Nesseln setzt. Wenn man aber bei den Fakten bleibt, käme da schon ne Menge Unsinn und eindeutiges Handeln gegen die Angelei zusammen. Ich denke , daß es vielen Leuten (Anglern) gar nicht so bewußt ist, was sich da abspielt, und wer zum Teil dafür verantwortlich ist.
Da muß einfach mehr Druck aufgebaut werden...! 

#h


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Das war auch nicht auf LV NDS bezogen.

Aber da steht ja das Herr P. sich dagegen ausgesprochen hat,letztes Jahr im Sommer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Und dann ist Pieper umgekippt und hat die Angler verraten und ist auch noch stolz drauf (gute Beziehungen zu Behörden...)...


Ich könnt nur noch 
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert
zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann ist Pieper umgekippt und hat die Angler verraten und ist auch noch stolz drauf (gute Beziehungen zu Behörden...)...



Ich unterstelle Pieper keinen Verrat an den Anglern. Der hat sich gefreut, einen Deal mit den Behörden abgeschlossen zu haben, um Schlimmeres zu verhindern. Letztendlich könnten diese schließlich das Angeln auch ganz verbieten.

Dieses Verhalten Piepers zeigt das grundsätzliche Problem: Leute wie er sind nicht willens, die groben Waffen auszupacken und ggf. in den juristischen und medialen Krieg gegen die Feinde der Angler zu ziehen. Sie freuen sich über Deals, die genau genommen ein scheibchenweises Rückzugsgefecht sind. Sie haben Angst und nicht den Mut, der nötig wäre, um Deutschland bzgl. des Angeln auf Augenhöhe mit unseren Nachbarländern zu bringen und nicht Tierschutz-Spinnern zu überlassen.

Pieper & Co. gehören als Vertreter der Angler aus dem Verkehr gezogen und durch Leute mit Rückgrat ersetzt. Nicht, weil Verräter sind, sondern weil sie unfähig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht, weil Verräter sind, sondern weil sie unfähig sind.


Beides..
Denn wenn er nicht kämpft für die, die seinen Verband bezahlen, ist er auch ein Verräter..

Unfähig eh, sonst wird man nicht Funktionär in einem LV oder dem DAFV..

Und schön, dass wenigstens ein LV zeigt, dass es auch anders geht...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe z. B. aktuell:
> Der LSFV Niedersachsen hat fristgerecht eine eindeutige Stellungnahme aufgrund zahlreicher wissenschaftlicher Quellen verfasst. Fazit: Angler stören Teichfledermäuse nicht. :
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann ist Pieper umgekippt und hat die Angler verraten und ist auch noch stolz drauf (gute Beziehungen zu Behörden



Irgendwie haben diese einstigen VDSF Hinterzimmermauscheleien mit anschl.Selbstbelobigungs-
charakter (dann nämlich wenns aufflog und der Drops bereits gelutscht war)nie aufgehört..was man aber als Realist eh schon vermutete.Inkompetenz 2.0

Pieper träumt vom guten Kontakt zu Behörden(durch wen überhaupt legitimiert?) und gibt Anglern mit Mumm zur Gegenwehr verbal was vor den Aufrührerlatz..wie interpretiert man dann eigentlich schlecht?

Der S-H GF schwafelt selbstsicher von irgendwelchen dubiosen Absprachen mit der Landesregierung..um wohl wahrscheinlich trotzdem nur als 2.Sieger das Feld zu verlassen.Könnte und wird man aber auch als Erfolg verkaufen.Es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen..

Leute,danke..mit euch ists schon schlimm genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich hab ja oben verlinkt (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129), was der LSFV-NDS gemacht hat, als Angelverbote im Rahmen der Ausweisung eines Landschaftsschutzgebietes angedroht wurden.

Die Stellungnahme (PDF im Text des LSFV-NDS) ist absolut lesenswert, hab ich gestern Abend noch gemacht.

Und mir als Radaubruder hat vor allem der letzte Satz gefallen, dass man im Falle einer Nichtberücksichtigung der Forderungen nach einer weitgehenden und sachlich gebotenen Freistellung der Angelfischerei von den dargestellten Verboten ein Normenkontrollverfahren gem. § Ziffer 47 VwGO anstreben wird.

So stell ich mir gute Beziehungen zu Behörden vor!

Klartext!!

Im Gegensatz zum vor Behörden einknickenden Pieper:
Denen zeigen, dass man sich nichts gefallen lässt!

Dass die Salamitaktik mit immer ein bisschen mehr verbieten nicht weiter klappt.

So muss das !!!!




PS:
Natürlich hat Pieper und der LFV Weser-Ems "gute" Beziehungen zu den Behörden..

Die Behörden freut es doch, wenn sie wissen, sie haben keinen Widerstand zu erwarten und können alles gegen Angler ohne großen Widerstand durchdrücken..

Ob die bei W-E überhaupt schon mal was von Normenkontrollverfahren oder Klagen gegen Behörden und spendensammelnde Natutschutzindustrie gehört haben?


PPS
*Merke:
Wer kämpft, kann verlieren..
Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren...*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS
> *Merke:
> Wer kämpft, kann verlieren..
> Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren...*


 
 Dat kannste für die deutschen Angler umformulieren!

 Wer kämpft kann verlieren.
 Wer als Angler Verbände finanziert, hat schon verloren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Man muss da einfach mit klaren Fragen und Kompetenz vorgehen, welche die Behörde beantworten muss und so die Behörden in die Enge treiben, statt vor denen einzuknicken.

Welche Vögel sind da in welcher Zahl und zu welcher Zeit? 

Wo genau sind die störungsempfindlichen Niststätten? 

Wieso sind die da, obwohl es zur Zeit kein Nachtangelverbot gibt? 

Sind die betroffenen Arten in ihrem Bestand gefährdet? 

Ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit gegeben? 

Ganz wichtig: 
Wer macht die vorher-nachher-Erfolgskontrolle? 


Und wenn eine Behörde nicht all diese Frage so beantworten kann, dass keinerlei Zweifel an der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahme bleibt, ist eine solche Maßnahme eigentlich auch rechtswidrig und man kann rechtlich (Normenkontrollverfahren wie Klagen Betroffener) dagegen vorgehen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Weser-Ems diese Fragen gestellt hat, denn dann wäre das Verbot so nicht gekommen.

Das einknicken mit dem Zugeständnis des partiellen Nachtangelverbotes seitens des Verbandes statt klarer Klagedrohung bei Umsetzung zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, wie anglerfeindlich Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei sein können..

Gut, wenn man sieht, dass es auch anders geht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja oben verlinkt (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129), was der LSFV-NDS gemacht hat, als Angelverbote im Rahmen der Ausweisung eines Landschaftsschutzgebietes angedroht wurden.
> 
> Die Stellungnahme (PDF im Text des LSFV-NDS) ist absolut lesenswert, hab ich gestern Abend noch gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Herr Pieper fällt meiner Meinung nach nicht nur "uns" Anglern in den Rücken, sondern gleich der ganzen Demokratie! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, könnte mir aber definitiv vorstellen, wie man in Lucky Lukes "Nothing Gulch" oder "Poor Gulch" damit ungegangen wäre


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Sledge schrieb:


> Hmm, die nächste Petition sollte vielleicht mal direkt gegen Pieper, Frau Doktor usw gerichtet sein.
> Wäre ja schon mal etwas Gegenwind, denn wahrgenommen wird so etwas von den Betroffenen ja ...!


Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund von Petitionen (auch wenn ich besagte geteilt habe) aber eine solche Petition könnte dazu dienen, bei besagten Verantwortlichen ein Zeichen zu setzen.

Ich meine... man kann ja nicht ewig so blind durch die Gegend laufen und die heftige Kritik ignorieren... wobei, bisher bekommen die es ja gut hin #q

P.S. Besagte Aussage vom Herr Pieper ist wirklich mehr als daneben. Es mag zwar so sein, dass besagte Petition für negative Stimmung und Sorgen - zu recht - sorgt. Aber in dem Falle sollte es die Aufgabe des Verbandes sein, diese Stimmung zu schlichten und mit allen Parteien zu sprechen. Aber statt dessen den Initiator und Angler, einer seiner Mitglieder, derart anzufeinden löst das genaue Gegenteil aus. Ein taktisch unkluger Schachzug, der von fehlendem Taktgefühl sorgt.

Anstatt auf Kritik einzugehen, wird in die eigenen Reihen geschossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Anstatt auf Kritik einzugehen, wird in die eigenen Reihen geschossen.


Das war schon beim VDSF so, das ist seit DAFV so und in den diesen DAFV tragenden Landesverbänden eben auch...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Email an den LV. 
Das Postfach muss platzen.

Alle Vorstandsverbr... sorry mit in den Verteiler nehmen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Moin 

Was erwartet ihr hat sich in den oberen Etagen des VDSF;oder

DAFV,irgendwas geändert .... nein .


Der Fisch s.........vom Kopf zuerst oder habt ihr andere 

erfahrungen gemacht.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Thomas schickst du das hier bitte auch an die Jäger (Verband) und Landwirtschaftskammer Hannover (Mail) bezw. alle die an dem treffen letztes Jahr mit der Politik etc.teilgenommen haben.


Ich hab es zwar schon an gut 50 Revierinhaber und anderen verlinkt verschickt,Verband und Kammer sollten es aber Verifiz.kriegen,Danke.
#h


----------



## Deep Down (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich finde die Argumentation der Behörde beachtlich, dass das zeitweise Nachtangelverbot verhältnismäßig ist, da die zu beangelnden Fischarten auch außerhalb der zeitlichen Einschränkung Hauptfangzeit haben.

Oh man!

Verkannt wird damit gerade, dass man als Angler nicht auf die anderen Zeiten ausweicht, da man zu diesen Zeiten ja auch angelt, sondern tatsächlich die "Nutzung" bzw die Fangmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt werden. Es entsteht also durch die zeitliche Einschränkung und das Ausweichen tatsächlich ein nicht kompensierbares Weniger im Vergleich zum vorherigen Zustand!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Verkannt wird damit gerade, dass man als Angler nicht auf die anderen Zeiten ausweicht, da man zu diesen Zeiten ja auch angelt, sondern tatsächlich die "Nutzung" bzw die Fangmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt werden. Es entsteht also durch die zeitliche Einschränkung und das Ausweichen tatsächlich ein nicht kompensierbares Weniger im Vergleich zum vorherigen Zustand!


Das ist dir als aktiver Angler klar..

Wie sollen das die Rollatorfahrer, Nichtangler und Anglerfeinde in einem Verband aber merken, die gar nicht mehr wissen, wann sie zuletzt angeln waren..?


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ihr wisst aber schon..

normale Angler gehen Nachts nicht Angeln..

:g


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Leute, die nachts angeln gehen, sind auch irgendwie suspekt.
Nicht Familien-tauglich, anscheinend müssen die auch nicht schlafen, weil sie tagsüber in der sozialen Hängematte liegen. Und wer nachts angelt, hat mit Sicherheit was zu verbergen!


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leute, die nachts angeln gehen, sind auch irgendwie suspekt.
> Nicht Familien-tauglich, anscheinend müssen die auch nicht schlafen, weil sie tagsüber in der sozialen Hängematte liegen. Und wer nachts angelt, hat mit Sicherheit was zu verbergen!



Ich bin so hässlich, für mich besteht ein Nachtangelgebot. Nicht auszudenken, wenn mich ein armer Badegast tagsüber erblicken müsste :m:m


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

????

 was mich ja nu direkt wundert, ist der gravierende Unterschied zwischen "Jagd" und Fischerei" welches ja m.e. auch eine Form der Jagd darstellt!

 siehe http://www.emsland.de/emsauen/emsau...sauen_in_salzbergen_und_emsbueren_entwurf.pdf

 Seite 8
Die ordnungsgemäße Jagd und der Jagdschutz bleiben laut *§ 3 Absatz 4 *unberührt. Nach §
1 Abs. 6 Bundesjagdgesetz (BJagdG) unterliegt das Jagdrecht in Niedersachsen den
Einschränkungen des Bundesjagdgesetzes und des Niedersächsischen Jagdgesetzes
(NJagdG). Auf dieser Grundlage und in Verbindung mit den Bestimmungen des § 37 Abs. 2
BNatSchG bleibt die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Jagd und des Jagdschutzes durch
diese Verordnung unberührt.

Will mir nicht in Kopp!
Nachts ballern geht??

Stoni-K.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich finde dies gar nicht lustig. Das war ernst gemeint.  

Hatte dies nicht mal ein Verbandsfuzzi gesagt? 
Normale Angler gehen Nachts nicht Angeln!

Bald heisst es: Normale Angler gehen nicht Angeln.  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Besserer Verband bei den Jägern?

Der hat vielleicht keine "so guten" Beziehungen zu den Behörden wie Pieper - dafür dürfen Jäger nachts noch ausm Haus...........


----------



## ronram (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich finde dies gar nicht lustig. Das war ernst gemeint.
> 
> Hatte dies nicht mal ein Verbandsfuzzi gesagt?
> Normale Angler gehen Nachts nicht Angeln!
> ...




Normale Angler sind ja auch in erster Linie Naturschützer. |gutenach#q#q (aus Verbandssicht...)


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



ronram schrieb:


> Normale Angler sind ja auch in erster Linie Naturschützer. |gutenach#q#q (aus Verbandssicht...)



Helau Landesverband Weser- Ems, Helau Pieper, Helau Nachtangelverbot


|clown:|clown:


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Will mir nicht in Kopp!
> Nachts ballern geht??
> 
> Stoni-K.


 

Sauen bejagd man Nachts bei Mondschein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



gründler schrieb:


> Sauen bejagd man Nachts bei Mondschein.



Jo und das ballern stört keine Vögel. Viele Landwirte sind ja auch Jäger. Viele angler sind auch Jäger. Viele (Angel-) Funktionäre sind auch Jäger. So sind Jäger, Angelfunktionäre und manche Angler nicht auf das Nachtangeln angewiesen bzw. interessiert sie das gar nicht. Alles ganz einfach....wenn die zu hause raus wollen gehen sie ballern. Dann können sie nachts jedenfalls keine Angler beim ballern treffen! Angler stören da nur.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jo und das ballern stört keine Vögel. Viele Landwirte sind ja auch Jäger. Viele angler sind auch Jäger. Viele (Angel-) Funktionäre sind auch Jäger. So sind Jäger, Angelfunktionäre und manche Angler nicht auf das Nachtangeln angewiesen bzw. interessiert sie das gar nicht. Alles ganz einfach....wenn die zu hause raus wollen gehen sie ballern. Dann können sie nachts jedenfalls keine Angler beim ballern treffen! Angler stören da nur.


 

K.a wer da im Emsland wo was Ansprechen geht.......|rolleyes 

Aber das ist wie bei uns,Nachbarreviere helfen sich.....so hockt man mal da und mal hier ...fährt mal hier hin und da hin zum Jagen.

Und logisch wenn da jemand am Schilf anhockt ( Sauen lieben solche feuchtecken) und dauernd bimmelt es da.... Piept es da..... Licht geht an......da kommen keine Sauen mehr......


----------



## silversurfer81 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich wohne zwar weit weg, hab aber schleunigst unterschrieben.|wavey:
Ich bin froh, dass hier ab diesem Jahr versuchsweise das Nachangelverbot aufgehoben wurde, und schon gehts an ner anderen Ecke der Republik so los #q

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

In jedem anderen Land Europas greift man sich an den Kopf, wenn gesehen wird, dass über solch ein Thema ernsthaft diskutiert wird.
Was soll der Schwachsinn?? Darf ich mich des Nachts nicht frei bewegen, oder sind meine Bürgerrechte nachts eingeschränkt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Als Bürger kannste da nachts Parties feiern mit Kästen voller Bier und Ghettoblaster, wo Du als Angler mit Sicherheit nicht ruhig nachts angeln darfst..

Jedenfalls wenn es nach Behörden, spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie und (Ver)Tretern der organisierten Angelfischer wie Pieper, Weser-Ems und dem DAFV geht..


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

        Ich musste mich heute abend von einem ( vermeintlichem Sachkundigen ) belehren lassen! 
Jagdrecht ist Bundesrecht und Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!

Merkt ihrs.... Die Länder können das Jagdrecht in ihren Landesverordnungen nicht beschneiden, das Fischereirecht sehr wohl....

Und daher ... baller Ja , fischeln möglichst nicht..

Greez Stoni-K


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Der Sachkundige war aber auch wohl nur vermeintlich sachkundig...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Sachkundige war aber auch wohl nur vermeintlich sachkundig...


Grins!
Ich sach ja vermeintlich, aber iwi passend!

Stoni-K


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Sachkundige war aber auch wohl nur vermeintlich sachkundig...



Die Aussage war im Prinzip schon richtig, aber halt nur die halbe Wahrheit. Im Gegensatz zur Fischerei gibt es ein Bundesjagdgesetz. Dieses kann aber von einem entsprechenden Landesjagdgesetz mit Ausnahme des Themas Jagdscheine "überschrieben" werden. Das Ganze nennt sich Konkurrierende Gesetzgebung, ist durch Artikel 72 des Grundgesetzes geregelt und Ergebnis der Föderalismusreform nach der Wiedervereinigung.

 Gleiches gilt übrigens u.a. auch für das Thema Naturschutz (wiederum mit einzelnen Themen als Ausnahmen, die immer auf Bundesebene geregelt werden).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Da sich das Vorstandsmitglied eines betroffenen Vereins dort in den Kommentaren eh schon fragt, ob ein Verbleib bei diesem Landesverband Weser-Ems sinnvoll ist, bringe ich hier mal die sinnvolle(re) Alternative ins Spiel, vielleicht leist er ja auch hier mit..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja oben verlinkt (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129), was der LSFV-NDS gemacht hat, als Angelverbote im Rahmen der Ausweisung eines Landschaftsschutzgebietes angedroht wurden.
> 
> Die Stellungnahme (PDF im Text des LSFV-NDS) ist absolut lesenswert, hab ich gestern Abend noch gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

_Post geändert, damit der Link funktioniert_

Wenn man den von Thomas verlinkten Artikel liest


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dokumentiert hier in der Osnabrücker Zeitung:
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf


lohnt es sich die Kommentare durch zu lesen.
(Blaue Sprechblase rechts unter dem Artikel klicken).

Da äussert sich der Vorsitzende des ASV-Dersum, Bernd Dickmann, 
der den Vorlauf des Nachtangelverbotes etwas anders darstellt als Berd Pieper 
und mit seinem LV Weser-Ems nun gar nicht mehr gut-Kumpel ist.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Laut deren Website ist er kein Vorsitzender. Nur Kassierer.
Schreibt er auch nicht in seinem Beitrag. 
Mitglied des Vorstandes steht da nur.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Die Seite ist mit Datum "April 2010" auch nicht mehr _ganz_ aktuell, vermutlich ist der Kassierer nun Vorsitzender


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Vermutlich? Er schreibt doch selber:
Zitat:"*Mir, als Vorstandsmitglied* des ASV-Dersum, ist nicht bekannt wann der Verein vom LFV oder vom Landkreis deswegen angesprochen wurde – "

also macht Ihn nicht zu dem was er nicht schreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Habs geändert bei mir..
;-)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich *das Vorstandsmitglied eines betroffenen Vereins *dort in den Kommentaren eh schon fragt, ob ein Verbleib bei diesem Landesverband Weser-Ems sinnvoll ist, bringe ich hier mal die sinnvolle(re) Alternative ins Spiel, vielleicht leist er ja auch hier mit..:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Also!
 Kassierer in einem Verein in dem es bald nichts mehr zu kassieren gibt, ist auch nicht wünschenswert....

 Greez
 Stoni-K


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Die Petition wurde vom Initiator gestoppt.
[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Bilder - danke]
Quelle: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...elverbot-im-rahmen-der-verordnung-natura-2000

Das  klingt für mich in etwa danach, als habe man dem guten Herren die  Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt. Ziemlich mieser Ablauf des Ganzen.


----------



## Moselfischer007 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Hallo,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum. Bei uns in Rherinland - Pfalz ist es so dass es noch ein Nachtangelvoerbot an Mosel und Saar gibt. Am Rhein ist kein Nachtangelverbot. Die Fischereiverbände sind auch gegen dieses Nachtangelverbot, werden aber von den Berufsfischern an der Mosel blockiert mit der Argumentation dass sich eine Genehmigiung des Nachtangelns negativ auf die Aalbestände auswirkt.
Wir Angler sehen das natürlich nicht so zumal die Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse nicht gewährleistet ist, wesentlich besser wäre es für den Aalschutz wenn die Wasserkraftanlagen nicht tausende von Wanderfischen zerhäckseln würde!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das  klingt für mich in etwa danach, als habe man dem guten Herren die  Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt. Ziemlich mieser Ablauf des Ganzen.


Würde jedenfalls zu Allem passen, was man bisher an Unangenehmen von Herrn Pieper, seinem Landesverband Weser-Ems und seinem Bundesverband DAFV so mitbekommen hat an "Anglerfeunhdlichkeit"....


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Moin .

Ist dieser Herr Pieper auf der Messe in Lingen könnte man 

mal mit ihm diskutieren.




Gruss  Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Da ist auf jeden Fall auch ein Stand des besseren NDS-Verbandes, dem LSFV-NDS, so dass wechselwillige gleich den Vergleich ziehen können ;-))


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Die Petition wurde vom Initiator gestoppt.



Herr K., das ist deine Chance #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Herr K., das ist deine Chance #6


Meine Chance wofür?


----------



## ahinkel (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Als Verfasser der Petition beziehe ich hier kurz Stellung zum Grund des Stopps (einige haben ja schon in die richtige Richtung gedacht):


Nachdem die von mir persönlich  gestartete Petition gegen das geplante Nachtangelverbot im Rahmen der Verordnung  Natura 2000 in den Medien für reichlich Zuspruch (am 09.02.2016 bereits über  3300 Unterzeichner) aber auch Kritik gesorgt hat sehe ich mich leider gezwungen  die Petition zu stoppen. Durch meine Tätigkeit als Schriftführer des  Sportfischereivereins Aschendorf (Ems) e.V. entstand in den zahlreichen  Diskussionen in den Medien und Foren teilweise der Eindruck das der  Sportfischereiverein Aschendorf e.V. Initiator der Petition ist. Dem muss ich  hiermit widersprechen, die Petition habe ich als leidenschaftlicher Angler,  Naturliebhaber und Naturschützer ohne dem Wissen des Sportfischereivereins  gestartet. Ich persönlich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das ein geplantes  Nachtangelverbot langfristig gesehen kein geeignetes Mittel ist um die wenigen  noch vorhandenen Altarme, deren Verlandung und somit den Erhalt der  Schlafstätten der wertgebenden Rast- und Brutvögel zu schützen.  Da ich aber nicht absehen kann ob und  inwieweit meine Petition und der dadurch verbundene mediale Bezug zum  Sportfischereiverein Aschendorf (Ems) e.V. negative Auswirkungen auf das  zukünftige Wirken des Sportfischereivereins Aschendorf haben könnte, habe ich  mich schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen die Petition mit dem heutigen Tag zu  stoppen. Ziel meiner Petition war es nicht Vereine, Verbände und Behörden zu  diskreditieren sondern für dieses heikle Thema zu sensibilisieren und zum  Nachdenken zu bewegen.
Ich möchte den über 3300  Unterzeichnern meinen allergrößten Dank aussprechen für den enormen Zuspruch den  ich erfahren durfte, sei es durch die zahlreichen Unterschriften, Telefonate,  Briefe oder Emails. Auch den (wenn auch sehr wenigen) Kritikern der Petition die  sich mit konstruktiven Beiträgen an der Diskussion beteiligt haben bin ich zu  Dank verpflichtet. Es zeigt sich einmal mehr wie schwierig es ist alle  Interessen im Sinne des Naturschutzes in Konsens zu bringen. Ich hoffe für die  Zukunft, dass alle Vereine, Verbände und Behörden stärker den Dialog miteinander  suchen und man gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten für alle vertretbare Lösungen im  Sinne des Naturschutzes findet.
  Ich hoffe andere wehren sich weiterhin gegen diese Behördenwillkür, für mich steht leider zu viel auf dem Spiel, sei es geschäftlich oder für den Sportfischereiverein Aschendorf.
Ich wünschte ich hätte diese Petition durchziehen können und danke euch für eure zahlreiche Unterstützung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Bemühungen mit der Petition und für Deinen Mut.

Und vor allem für Deine Info hier direkt an uns!!

Ich kann Dein jetziges Vorgehen gut verstehen!

Aber immerhin hat mal einer bei euch angefangen sich zu wehren!!

Davor ziehe ich meinen Hut und sage Dank.


----------



## Sledge (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Respekt ahinkel!
Die Strukturen sind nun klar erkennbar, so weiß man jedenfalls woran man ist!

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dein jetziges Vorgehen gut verstehen!



Genau das ist aber der Punkt. Vereine (oder Vorstände) die Stress machen, bekommen halt zukünftig keine Pachtverträge seitens der Gemeinden mehr angeboten, man schickt ab und zu mal Kontrolleure vorbei und schaut etwas genauer hin. Das werden die gut verkabelten Verbandsvorsitzenden schon arrangieren. Der Verein bricht auseinander und das Exempel ist statuiert.

 Genau diese Umstände werden gern Bayern vorgeworfen (und sie existieren genau so). So läuft das aber in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich habe die Petition auch unterschrieben. Ich sehe allerdings in dem Rückzieher keinen Sinn. Wenn man sich zu solch einem Schritt entschließt, sollte man den Weg auch zu Ende gehen. Mir war meine eigene Meinung wichtiger als das beschissene Amt eines Schriftführers. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ihm jetzt auch noch die Kirche mit _Exkommunikation _droht.
Gruß
Dieter Juraschek


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

@ahinkel
Online-Petitionen sind in den allerallermeisten Fällen absolut unsinnig.
Ich glaube, deine hat eine spürbare Wirkung bereits erzielt, die auch nicht viel größer geworden wäre, wenn noch mal so viel Stimmen abgegeben worden wären.
Von da her: #6


- Das Ding hat das eigentliche Geschehen erst richtig in die Medien geholt. 
- Ein Anglerinteressenvertreter, der keiner ist, wurde kräftig geschüttelt. 
Auch 10x so viel Stimmen würden bei diesem kein Umdenken bewirken, für ihn ist und bleibt es ein Affront, dass einfache Angler sich überhaupt zu Wort melden, gar in 'seine' Angelegenheiten mischen, 'seinen' angeblich doch so tollen Deal nicht bejubeln.
- Dass die betroffenen Vereine anscheinend nicht involviert, anscheinend nicht mal informiert wurden, zeigt das katastrophale Versagen des Verbandes Weser-Ems, dem die zuvor genannte unfähige, dem Angeln sogar schädliche Person als Präsi vorsteht.
- die Schwächen des Natura 2000-Programms wurden allzu deutlich; ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung werden Nutzer eingeschränkt, ohne nachvollziehbaren Effekt werden Schutzzonen benannt und dies als Naturschutz verkauft.
- Ein solches Vorgehen & Ergebnis war bestimmt nicht im Sinne der Schöpfer des Programms; Behörden machen einfach was, irgendwas, etwas was möglichst leicht abzuhaken ist, damit Vorgaben abgehakt werden.
So viel zum Engagenent deutscher Behörden bei "Vogel- & Naturschutz".


Was wäre weiter zu tun?
- Die betroffenen Vereine sollten ganz schnell ihre Lokal-, Landes- & Bundespolitiker einfangen und auf die Missstände ansetzen.
- Was geht ds rechtlich? Weiss ich nicht. 
- Mal schauen, was so für gute Vorschläge aus den Reihen der Boardies kommen.
- ...
- Und natürlich sollten die betroffenen Vereine den genauen Ablauf der Geschichte, die "Zusammenarbeit mit" und dem "Rückhalt durch" Weser-Ems öffentlich machen (gern hier im Board!!!) und schleunigst dort die Mitgliedschaft kündigen.



Übrigens:
An alle Nicht-Betroffenen & evtl. Desinteressierten:
Die nächste 
Natura 2000-Hier-Nicht-Mehr-Angeln-Zone
könnte dein Teich sein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ein Maulkorberlass.

Es lebe die Demokratie.

Schämen muss sich hier nicht der Ersteller der Petition, sondern die Verantworlichen seines Fischereivereins.
Herr Pieper müsste sich eigentlich auch schämen, jedoch denke ich dass er dazu nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt.

Wie feige, niederträchtig und obrigkeitshörig muss man sein, um jemanden so zum Ablass vom verbrieften Recht auf freie Meinung zu erpressen?

Da man die Petition nicht mehr unterzeichnen kann, könnte man überlegen, statt dessen eine Mail an den Verein zu senden.


----------



## ahinkel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

nur der Richtigkeit halber: weder der Sportfischereiverein Aschendorf noch irgendein anderer Verein hat mich gebeten die Petition zu beenden. Ich habe von allen Vereinen und von den Anglern die größtmögliche Unterstützung erfahren dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Maulkorberlass.
> 
> Es lebe die Demokratie.
> 
> ...



 Oft ist nicht der Verein das Problem, sondern die Machtkombination Verband<->Kommunalpolitiker.

 Stellt sich ein Verein quer, wird er bei der Vergabe von kommunalen Pachtgewässern nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Da findet sich immer eine passende Begründung. Und wer keinen Stress macht, bekommt halt gelegentlich Zuwendungen in Form von Umweltpreisen etc.

 Und auch den Ausschluss von Vereinen aus dem Bezirksverband habe ich schon erlebt (Rufschädigung). Womit der Verein innerhalb eines Jahres tot war, da die Mitglieder keinen Zugang mehr zu Verbandsgewässern hatten und ausgetreten sind.

 Mit diesen Matchtinstrumenten erreicht man eine Selbstdisziplinierung der Vorstände, ohne überhaupt tätig werden zu müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



ahinkel schrieb:


> nur der Richtigkeit halber: weder der Sportfischereiverein Aschendorf noch irgendein anderer Verein hat mich gebeten die Petition zu beenden. Ich habe von allen Vereinen und von den Anglern die größtmögliche Unterstützung erfahren dürfen.



Dann ist Deine Begründung schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Oft ist nicht der Verein das Problem, sondern die Machtkombination Verband<->Kommunalpolitiker.
> 
> Stellt sich ein Verein quer, wird er bei der Vergabe von kommunalen Pachtgewässern nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Da findet sich immer eine passende Begründung. Und wer keinen Stress macht, bekommt halt gelegentlich Zuwendungen in Form von Umweltpreisen etc.
> 
> ...



Selbst Mitglieder (natürliche Personen)  welche zu sehr auf den Tisch hauen und Missstände anprangern werden mal so aus dem Verein geworfen.  

Ja, wer nicht Linientreu ist...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann ist Deine Begründung schwer zu verstehen.


Hier können wir uns selbst ausmalen, dass Druck von oben ausgeübt worden ist. Der Verein selbst wird sicherlich nichts dagegen gehabt haben, allerdings gibt es vermutlich noch andere Wege jemanden Mundtot zu machen. Aus Gründen, die vermutlich nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehören.

Auch hier: Es ist nur eine Spekulation meinerseits. Ich denke mir da einfach meinen Teil.

Aber Hut ab vor dem Ersteller #6
Es hat Staub aufgewirbelt, dies war wichtig.


----------



## ahinkel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Zu dem Thema werde ich aus gewissen Gründen jetzt letztmalig öffentlich Stellung beziehen:

den Vereinen, deren Vorständen und Mitgliedern kann absolut kein Vorwurf gemacht werden! Ihr Verhalten, Rückhalt und Zusammenhalt war absolut vorbildlich und lobenswert.
Hätte es seitens des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser Ems im Vorfeld zügiger Informationen gegeben und wären alle Vereine mit einbezogen worden hätte man beim Landkreis sicherlich etwas erreichen können, denn in vielen Vereinen gibt es kluge Köpfe die ihrerseits einen entscheidenden Beitrag zu dieser Thematik hätten leisten können. Doch wenn der LFV Weser Ems im Alleingang einen Kompromis mit dem Landkreis aushandelt ohne die betroffenen Vereine zu informieren und diesen Kompromis auch noch als "Erfolg" bezeichnet zweifle ich das die Interessen der Vereine ordentlich vertreten wurden.
So viel meinerseits zu diesem Thema.
Falls in anderen Gebieten ebenfalls solche Verordnungen auf den Weg gebracht werden sollten werde ich gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Ich habe viele Menschen kennenlernen dürfen, die, sofern man rechtzeitig informiert wird, durchaus in der Lage sind auch mit Behörden vernünftig zusammen zu Arbeiten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Danke dir für deine Beiträge und dein Bemühen, ahinkel


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Klasse, wie Du mit einer Aussage zur Sache alle Missstände auf den Punkt bringst.

Damit bestätigst Du eindrucksvoll auch den redaktionellen Tenor dieses Threads, dass es (mal wieder) am unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Handeln eines einzelnen Verbandsfunktionärs liegt, durch das dem Angeln und den Anglern Schaden zugefügt wird.

Ich hoffe, durch dieses Beispiel wird nicht nur Dein Verein angeregt, darüber nachzudenken, den Landesverband zu wechseln. 
Zu eurem Glück habt ihr ja eine durchaus tragbare Alternative in Niedersachsen und könnt sogar noch das ansonsten rausgeschmissene Geld teilweise einsparen und teilweise sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich schliesse mich Honeyball vollumfänglich an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Man wehrt sich..​*In einer formlosen Mail, ohne sich oder sein Amt vorzustellen, hat mich ein gewisser Henning Stilke heute per Mail angeschrieben und verlangt, ich solle doch bitte meine falsche Berichterstattung  zum Nachtangelverbot an den Emsauen richtig stellen (zur Info: Dr. Henning Stilke ist beim LFV Weser-Ems auf der Geschäftsstelle (also wohl hauptamtlich und damit von den organisierten Angelfischern von Weser-Ems dafür bezahlt) für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig, einmal kurz googlen: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/ueber-uns/geschaeftsstelle/).

Ich habe ihm geantwortet:


> Ich habe mich dabei auf den verlinkten Artikel der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung bezogen, wo das genauso steht, wie wir es beschrieben haben.
> Siehe:
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf
> 
> ...



Daraufhin meldete sich Herr Stilke nochmal, er hätte mit Herrn Pieper gesprochen, der auch einen Leserbrief an die Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung geschrieben hätte.

Was Herr Stilke mir geschrieben habe, entspräche der Einschätzung von Herrn Pieper (es geht also nicht um Wahrheit, sondern um die "Einschätzung" der Sache von Herrn Pieper...).

Leserbriefe schreiben statt vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen, scheint ja für DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder wie den Finanzvize Pieper inzwischen Standard zu sein, siehe auch bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan: 


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
> Auch DAS kommentiere ich gar nicht weiter, weil es gar nicht zu toppen ist!



Ich habe Herrn Stilke auch darauf wiederum geantwortet:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht, was Sie das angeht (ohne Kopf in der Mail oder Vorstellung, wer Sie sind), aber wenn Sie mit Herrn Pieper Kontakt haben:
> Herr Pieper kann uns gerne seine eigene Einschätzung schicken, die wir natürlich veröffentlichen werden.
> Auf die Darstellung der LFV- Seite weise ich aber gerne hin.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner



*Hier gehts zum Bericht auf der Seite des LFV-Weser-Ems:*
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...ws]=91&cHash=a9aeb9f6968dff0b0e98427a4c5edb54

Damit bin ich meinen Pflichten, einmal mehr, gerne nachgekommen und habe mein Versprechen auf den Hinweis zur Seite des LFV W-E hiermit erfüllt.

Ob Herr Pieper auch ohne unsere Berichterstattung einen Leserbrief geschrieben hätte, oder ob das wie bei Dr. Spahn dann unwidersprochen in der Öffentlichkeit so stehen geblieben wäre wie beim Angeln nur zur Verwertung (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 )??

Und wieso schreibt Herr Pieper einen Leserbrief, anstatt einen Widerruf , eine Gegendarstellung oder eine Richtigstellung zu verlangen, was sein gutes Recht wäre, wenn die NOZ falsch berichtet hätte?

Eine Meinung dazu mag sich der geneigte Leser an Hand der Veröffentlichungen selber machen (hier auch nochmal die Stellungnahme des Petitenten zum zurückziehen der Petition: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4474532#post4474532) ....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Stoni-Killer (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

#d
Leserbrief!  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....

oder doch! Mit Ghostwriter|supergri|rolleyes

Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Henning Stilke, Ex-Blinker-Chefredakteur & nun Autor bei Fisch & Fang, ist also auch ÖA-Mitarbeiter in der Weser-Ems-Geschäftsstelle...??? |bigeyes
Bin sprachlos... #d


Ansonsten finde ich es zunächst ok, wenn Pieper seinen Mitarbeiter für sich antworten lässt.
Schließlich sprechen beide für den Verband.
(Dann aber gefälligst auch offiziell mit Verbands-Signatur in der Mail und so!
Was ist das denn für ein unprofessionelles Auftreten?!)


*ABER:*

- Zunächst mal bleibt der Leserbrief in der NOZ ganz ganz schlechter Stil.

- Es steht verdammt noch mal JEDEM Angler zu eine Meinung zu haben, diese zu äußern und auch so eine Petition zu starten!
Der persönlich Angriffe Piepers auf den Petitionsstarter zeigt eine absolut undemokratische Sicht und _allein_ die Aussagen in der NOZ disqualifizieren ihn als Verbandspräsidenten!

- War das nun ein Kompromiss zwischen Behörde & Verband oder hat die Behörde trotz Verbands-Einspuch allein so entschieden?
a)im ersten Fall lügt Pieper
b)im anderen Fall zeigt es, dass der Verband Weser-Ems keinen Erfolg mit seiner Loby-Arbeit hatte.
Wo war denn dann der 'tolle Draht' zu dieser Behörde?
(Falls es einen solchen jemals gab, schreibt ein Verband doch nicht nur einen off. Einspruch; da fährt man hin und sucht das Gespräch!)

- Wenn der Verband doch gegen das Nachtangelverbot steht, sollte er im Petitionsstarter doch einen Mitstreiter sehen.

- War der Aschendorfer Verein doch vorab eingebunden?
Wir haben nun 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen und können darüber nicht entscheiden.
Der ebenfalls betroffene ASV Dersum jedoch teilt mit, (auch?) NICHT involviert worden zu sein (Kommentar unter denm NOZ-Artikel).


*Alles an dieser Story ist ein weiteres Beispiel dafür,
was mich zum Verbands-Gegner macht!*


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Hier ja eigentlich OT,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Henning Stilke, Ex-Blinker-Chefredakteur & nun Autor bei Fisch & Fang, ist also auch ÖA-Mitarbeiter in der Weser-Ems-Geschäftsstelle...??? |bigeyes


aber trotzdem... ich könnte grad ko**en!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier ja eigentlich OT,
> 
> aber trotzdem... ich könnte grad ko**en!





kati48268 schrieb:


> Feierabend - Wochenende !
> Und wenn ich mir das hier gleich reingeschraubt habe,
> fühl ich mich auch so. |rolleyes



Kein Wunder!?

Nee, mal im Ernst. Wenn man irgendwie denkt dass kein LV das aktuelle Tagesgeschehen an Nivieau noch unterbieten kann, kommt doch irgendwo einer hervorgekrochen und beweist dass es noch niedriger geht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich persönlich finde es immer wieder gut, wenn so wie jetzt hier Verbände (Land oder Bund, Pieper ist ja bei beiden verantwortlich) selbstentlarvend ihre volle "Kompetenz" unter Beweis stellen...

Es kriegen ja, langsam aber sicher, doch immer mehr mit..........


----------



## Sledge (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Moin.

UNFASSBAR  -trifft die Sache wohl am besten!
Die müssen jetzt richtig Druck kriegen, und das öffentlich.
Werde nächste Woche mal ne Rechtsauskunft einholen.
Die Petition war, entgegen der Vermutung, wohl doch sehr wirkungsvoll. Genau da sollten wir weitermachen, nur sollte die nächste dann direkt gegen die "Ursachen" gerichtet sein.
Wenn man die Zusammenhänge mal komplett mit reinnimmt, kann sich jeder sein Bild machen, ohne noch groß googeln zu müssen usw.

#h


----------



## bootszander (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Wenn der Verband doch gegen das Nachtangelverbot steht, sollte er im Petitionsstarter doch einen Mitstreiter sehen.



Falsch !

Wenn der König redet, hat das niedere Volk zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Bis alle Verbanditen in Haupt- und Ehrenamt begriffen haben, dass sie von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlte Dienstleister und Angestellte sind und sich daher nach den Wünschen ihrer Kundschaft zu richten haben (der Angler, die alles bezahlen, nicht der Vereinsfunktionäre, die nur die Kohle der Angler weitergeben), und nicht deren Herrscher sind, das wird wohl noch ne Zeitlang dauern...

Bis die Altherrenbetonriege aus Ex-VDSF und EX-DAV - Regenten endlich ausm Amt ist - von daher spricht aus Ralles Posting in meinen Augen schon ein Stück bittere Wahrheit...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis die Altherrenbetonriege aus Ex-VDSF und EX-DAV - Regenten endlich ausm Amt ist - von daher spricht aus Ralles Posting in meinen Augen schon


 
 Die Halbwertszeit dieser hat sich durch das AB deutlich reduziert. Man sieht ja immer häufiger, dass die sich gezwungen sehen (auf das AB) zu reagieren. Wer jedoch nur reagiert und nicht agiert, läuft der Zeit immer hinterher und ist mit reagieren so beschäftigt, das zwangsläufig Fehler passieren und die Qualität der Reaktionen eher minderwertig einzustufen ist. Die Folgen sind normalerweise, dass man zu einem Auslaufobjekt mutiert und durch das Moderne überholt und verdrängt wird. Auch hier wird es so laufen! Wir benötigen nur noch ein wenig Geduld...

 Manch einer von denen benötigt sicherlich schon einen Elektrorasierer, da er nicht mehr in den Spiegel gucken kann!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Ich seh bei dieser Riege eher vollkommenen Realitätsverlust, Unbelehrbarkeit, Hochmut bis Narzismus und absolute Ignoranz gegenüber dem Wandel der Zeit.

Quasi wie bei Erich Honecker und vielen anderen Politikern.
Irgendwann weg vom Fenster, fassunglos darüber wie das nur passieren konnte, aber sich weiterhin im Recht sehend ...bis zum verbitterten Ende.


----------



## Sledge (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Kati, 100% Zustimmung!
Hier geht´s ja jetzt nur um die Angelei, in anderen Bereichen läuft´s ähnlich. Bei N24 regelmäßig Wutanfälle, Tränen in den Augen usw!
In diesem Rechtsstaat (Horst hat´s besser formuliert), mach ich nur noch meine Jahre voll(oder auch nicht)...!!!
Wird Zeit, daß diese Leute mal endlich abgelöst werden!
Reden kann man viel, es muß etwas passieren, sonst darf man sich nicht beschweren.
Bekomme ich die notwendigen Info´s , die ja hier bunt über viele Trööts verteilt sind , mal zusammengestellt als PDF o.ä.?

Thomas, das wäre doch dein Part, natürlich erstmal nur die Natura 2000 betreffend, mit allen bisherigen Konsequenzen für die Angler
( Verordung Emsauen hab ich vollständig da), alles andere(was z. B. Seitens der Verbände geschehen ist, Woba dt. Küsten usw)) rauszusuchen sprengt meinen Zeitrahmen.
Denke, ich bin für diese Seilschaften weniger angreifbar, und von daher auch nicht so schnell zum Schweigen zu bringen..., außerdem bin ich Gegenwind gewohnt, und nehme das auch gern mal als Herausforderung.

#h


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich seh bei dieser Riege eher vollkommenen Realitätsverlust, Unbelehrbarkeit, Hochmut bis Narzismus und absolute Ignoranz gegenüber dem Wandel der Zeit.
> 
> Quasi wie bei Erich Honecker und vielen anderen Politikern.
> Irgendwann weg vom Fenster, fassunglos darüber wie das nur passieren konnte, aber sich weiterhin im Recht sehend ...bis zum verbitterten Ende.



Das haben Thomas und ich ja schon bei dieser Farce von Strafanzeige gegen uns erleben dürfen, als wir gewagt hatten, uns kritisch gegen den damaligen VDSF-Vorsitzenden zu äußern :m
Hab selten einen Richter und eine Staatsanwältin so ungläubig drein blicken gesehen, wie damals als die das Verfahren einstellten.|bigeyes


----------



## edson (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

Interessant ist auch, was der nun wohl nicht mehr betroffene ASV Borsum auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht hat:

"[edit (LEIDER!) by Admin: kein einstellen femder Texte, Bilder oder Grafiken, nur verlinken]"
Quelle: Homepage ASV Borsum


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Für Nachtangelverbot: Bernd Pieper, LV Weser-Ems Präsi und DAFV Vizepräsident*

In diesem Falle LEIDER besagen unsere Regeln dennoch, dass nicht wörtlich aus fremden Quellen zitiert werden darf, sondern nur sinngemäß zusammengefasst oder verlinkt.

Daher musste ich schweren Herzens LEIDER das wörtliche Zitat löschen und verweise hiermit auf die HP des Vereins, wo man das alles nachlesen kann:
http://www.angelsportverein-borsum.de/Startseite ASV-Borsum.htm

Danke an edson für die Info!!

Vor allem da man sieht, dass ein Verein hier mit seinem Widerspruch mehr erreicht hat als der Landesverband Weser-Ems:
Die Vereinsgewässer wurden vom Nachtangelverbot ausgenommen!

Hier gehts weiter im Thema mit der Zusammenfassung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669


----------

